# 71 Oldsmobile Cutlass



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here's another replica of a real car I owned back in the day. *


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful car !! My father owned one of these. It was orange, with a black vinyl top and black interior. Unfortunately he totaled it on the West Virginia Turnpike one summer. But I've always loved the Cutlass Supreme.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I always liked the looks of Oldsmobiles, even tho I'm a Mopar guy, Olds takes a close second!


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Very nice build sir .......... you do beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the color


----------



## tinywheels (Dec 19, 2002)

442 rules


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

She's a beauty. Great job on the chrome foil and engine compartment detail!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Really nice work on this Olds, *Stangfreak*, and I love the color. The engine especially stands out, very nicely done!


----------

